# Smoked Turkey Brands



## jpmcgrew (Nov 19, 2008)

First of all I must say I  am not fond of heavily smoked meats or cheeses. I like smoked Gouda cheese but after a couple of bites the smoke flavor gets stronger and stronger. I have never been crazy about the smoked turkeys I've tried they are way to smoky and seem dry as well.  
Last year a friend sent us a smoked turkey I can't remember who sent it or the brand it was. When we got I stuck it in the freezer and planned on getting rid of it by feeding it to next the company we had staying at our house. I broke out the turkey and it was nothing like I ever had before it was juicy the meat was pink and had a hint of smokiness I loved it it was the best smoked turkey ever.   
So now I wish I had taken note of the brand it was so I looked turkeys up today on the net this is what I think it might have been but not sure.
Stegall Smoked Turkey, Inc. - About Us - Taste the Difference!
What experience or opinions do you all have about store bought smoked turkeys?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2008)

I love everything smoked, the smokier the better. Meat, fish, everything. It looks good by the way.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 19, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> I love everything smoked, the smokier the better. Meat, fish, everything. It looks good by the way.


 
 I like smoked foods but it seems to build up on my palate and just tastes smokier and smokier don't know why this happens.


----------

